# Rapha subject of takeover



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Man, I bet the original creators of this brand will have made a killing when it's all over and done with.

Rapha subject of £200 million takeover bid by Aston Martin owners, reports suggest - Cycling Weekly

Rapha owners reportedly seeking advisers to handle sale of business - but rumoured LVMH deal seems to have hit brick wall | road.cc


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> Man, I bet the original creators of this brand will have made a killing when it's all over and done with.
> 
> Rapha subject of £200 million takeover bid by Aston Martin owners, reports suggest - Cycling Weekly
> 
> Rapha owners reportedly seeking advisers to handle sale of business - but rumoured LVMH deal seems to have hit brick wall | road.cc


I imagine they will. I am not personally a fan of Rapha, but why does every successful small company have to get bought out? It rarely ever ends with any benefits to the brand or consumer. The one article indicated that Rapha's profit margin is surprisingly low. You can only imagine that after they are bought the new owner is going to try to improve that but cutting costs or quality


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

DaveG said:


> I imagine they will. I am not personally a fan of Rapha, *but why does every successful small company have to get bought out*? It rarely ever ends with any benefits to the brand or consumer. The one article indicated that Rapha's profit margin is surprisingly low. You can only imagine that after they are bought the new owner is going to try to improve that but cutting costs or quality



Not all, but most.

Capitalism trumps idealism...as much as most people enjoy a project, they like the prospect of otherwise impossible to net dollar signs more.


Paying £200 million for Rapha is more farcical than Faceplant being with $25bn USD. Talk about overvalued.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

I used to be bemused by this company. then I saw how they suckered in my wife. And they ditched sponsoring men's pro team (Sky) instead focusing on women's pro teams now. maybe a fairly brilliant company, like Lululemon which made a guy here a billionaire.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Sale of their company better not hinder my getting a stupid patch in the mail for completing the recent Rapha Strava challenge....


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

jetdog9 said:


> Sale of their company better not hinder my getting a stupid patch in the mail for completing the recent Rapha Strava challenge....


Me too


----------

